

Data Visualization and D3.js Newsletter – Issue 88 - sebg
https://www.dashingd3js.com/data-visualization-and-d3-newsletter/data-visualization-and-d3-newsletter-issue-88

======
capkutay
The most sought-after problem in data visualization right now (amongst the
professional data vis community) is reusable charts. D3.js is pretty low
level. I've seen company after company reimplement the same things. Adding
legends, nice styles on your axises, even resizing visualizations takes hours
of extra work per visualization.

I have not come across one clear winner in the open source reusable charts
world.

